# can premies have infacol??



## divadexie

I will call and ask my HV but tbh she doesn't really seem that clued up! Lol 

I am just exhausted its taking at least 45 mins sometimes over an hour to do a feed because its just Impossible to get wind up!!
Sometimes I have to leave her and go back when she cries to try again then its like the tiiiiniest burp ever then she is asleep.
Sometimes the burps are so huuge she is sick!

I want to enjoy feeding her and I just get so frustrated like what am I doing wrong :cry: she is 4hourly through the day so when a feed has lasted over an hour it just feels like I have no me time as well as the stuff that needs done.


----------



## 25weeker

I have not been told of anything they can't have and I have given my lo gripe water a couple of times. I always follow instructions using her corrected age though.


----------



## you&me

Hiya...what is Anna's corrected age now?

I used to give Reagan Infacol for the same reasons...I found that the Dentinox drops work better though, is she on any kind of reflux meds from the hospital?


----------



## divadexie

Her adjusted age is 1 week... no meds for reflux but she's having vitamins (abidec)


----------



## 25weeker

I think infacol is suitable from birth onwards so you should be able to give it to her.

If it doesn't work she could have reflux as it's extremely common in preemies.


----------



## AP

Yup, just use her corrected age when going by the instructions


----------



## katy1310

We gave Sophie infacol as soon as she was home - she came home 6 days before her due date. Diana (the community sister wifey from the neonatal unit) said it was ok. She said gripe water was ok from one month corrected.


----------



## AP

katy1310 said:


> . Diana (the community sister wifey from the neonatal unit) said it was ok.

Dirrrrty Dianaaaaaa.....
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSqVf3b_c7cW9BxB-Tf3LzDdfQiCJ50rQCK6YxOJ0gX06XuGuE&t=1&usg=__DjDUh52oQNKMcTAe61l0PBmA_uU=


----------



## katy1310

sb22 said:


> katy1310 said:
> 
> 
> . Diana (the community sister wifey from the neonatal unit) said it was ok.
> 
> Dirrrrty Dianaaaaaa.....
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSqVf3b_c7cW9BxB-Tf3LzDdfQiCJ50rQCK6YxOJ0gX06XuGuE&t=1&usg=__DjDUh52oQNKMcTAe61l0PBmA_uU=Click to expand...

Hahahahaha! I always think of you saying that every time I say anything about Diana!!


----------



## Foogirl

Some of the babies in SCBU at stirling got infacol so I'd assume it is absolutely fine, just check the dosage to be sure. You can always call the unit to check.

Abby didn't have it but she did have colief. We also used gripe water. And gaviscon. The only thing they said at the hospital is when you ask for these things from the pharmacy don't tell them it is for a preemie as they won't give them to you. Calpol is the same. Pharmacist and GP said not to, NNICU and Pediatric consutant said its absolutely fine, just use half a dose.


----------



## Magik204

i got told not to give my preemie anything of the sort to only give her cooled boiled water with bit of pure un concentreated oj in xx


----------



## divadexie

I called the consultant up at the unit here in the end!
She was really lovely and chatted on the phone for ages and said to give it a try and to call back in a week with an update.

So I rang her and said well it seems to be doing its job, she is less sicky.. she will still have a projectile moment every now and then but its nowhere near as bad as before and its only when I know she has wind but isnt burping!


----------



## alibaba24

I gave rosalie infacol x


----------

